# Name 3 things you have trouble cooking?



## black chef (Aug 30, 2008)

for me, it's the following:

1.  *toasted garlic.*  first, i just can't ever get it right.  i've tried it in the oven and on the stovetop (with & without oil), and I just can't get that GREAT toasted flavor correct.

2.  *perfect basmati rice.*  i'm from louisiana, and we eat a LOT of rice.  i often get tired of the usual long grain rice, and I reach for the jasmine or basmati for a change-up.  for some reason, i just can't get the basmati just right.

3.  *baked (roasted) chicken.*  OK, this is my biggest confession.  i often do a sear then roast method on my chicken, but for some reason, i just can't seem to get it right... to the point where the skin is crispy but the chicken is cooked thru and moist.  i did it once, and i've never done it again.

any suggestions are welcomed, esp. with #1.  i'm determined to toast garlic perfectly, but i'm struggling.


----------



## smoke king (Aug 30, 2008)

1) Cheesecake-just can't do it-won't even try anymore. Its easier and cheaper for me to go out and buy one.

2) A steak that is as good as the ones they serve at high end restaurants. No matter how good a cut of meat I buy, it always seems to fall short of those at Ruths Chris, etc

3) Kolaches-A czech pastry that my mother, and my grandmother (god rest their souls) used to make. When they are made properly, they are delicious. Sadly I don't posess the skills and/or patience to pull them off. Hey, that gives me an idea for a new thread............


----------



## KissTC (Aug 30, 2008)

Someone else can help out on #1...I am already in enough trouble over garlic in another thread!!

But I got an answer for #3...

Shove an onion in it!

I know it sounds silly...Stuffing is used to absorb the oils and juices and give off flavour etc, etc. But, you can flavour with sauce (gravy) and keep the bird moist by not using stuffing.

Prepare the bird as normal. Then for the stuffing part, just shove an onion in there...OK, you can use some garlic and herbs too if you want...but don't use any bread or anything else that will soak up the juices.

When the bird is cooked, place on one of those wire thingy's and catch the juice. Use the juice to make a pan gravy. Mash up all the onion and add it to your pan gravy. Don't forget to use all the sticky stuff from the roasting dish too!

For browning / crispy skin... (Home cook trick)...for every 100grams microwave for 1 minute. That is at 700watt. Then it's half cooked. So a size 12 (1.2 kg) bird will take 12 minutes to microwave. Then pop in the normal oven and when browned, it's cooked! Which will be about 15 to 20 minutes. 

Oh...PS...Use an oven bag for the microwave and dont use them wire ties. Use a rubber band or tape or string etc.


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 30, 2008)

black chef said:


> for me, it's the following:
> 
> 3.  *baked (roasted) chicken.*  OK, this is my biggest confession.  i often do a sear then roast method on my chicken, but for some reason, i just can't seem to get it right... to the point where the skin is crispy but the chicken is cooked thru and moist.  i did it once, and i've never done it again.
> 
> any suggestions are welcomed, esp. with #1.  i'm determined to toast garlic perfectly, but i'm struggling.



there's no need to sear the chicken before roasting. I cant imagine what that would really do for the chicken.  Try this:

*Perfect Roast Chicken*

makes 4 to 6 servings, depending upon what you serve with it

1 free-range roasting chicken (5 to 6 pounds)
2 tablespoons extra virgin olive oil
Sea salt and freshly ground pepper to taste
2 whole heads plump fresh garlic, unpeeled, cut in half horizontally
Several sprigs of fresh rosemary
Several sprigs of fresh thyme
Several sprigs of fresh marjoram
Several sprigs of fresh lavender greens (if you can find a plant)
1 cup cold water or white wine (to baste the chicken)

1.	Heat the oven to 375 degrees F.  Start by rinsing the chicken inside and out with cold running water.  Drain it well and dry inside and out with paper towels.  Make a mixture of about 2 teaspoons freshly ground pepper and 1 tablespoon of coarse sea salt in a small bowl.  Place the bowl alongside a shallow 9 x 14-inch roasting pan.  Put the olive oil in the pan and distribute evenly.  You will also need a 3-foot length of kitchen string.
2.	Put the chicken into the pan and turn to coat well with the olive oil.  Season it generously, inside and out with salt and pepper.  Put about half of the herbs inside the cavity.  Truss with string.
3.	Place the chicken on its side in the pan.  Put the halved garlic heads (cut side up) and the remainder of the herbs into the pan alongside the chicken.  Place the pan on a rack in the center of the oven and roast, uncovered, for 20 minutes.  Baste the chicken with the water and roast for another 25 minutes.  Baste again – this time with the juices in the pan -- turn the chicken to the other side, and repeat the process.  This will take a total of 90 minutes roasting time.  By this time the skin should be a deep golden color.  Test to see if the juices run clear when you pierce a thigh with the point of a knife.  
4.	Remove the pan from the oven and transfer the chicken to a platter on which you have placed an overturned salad plate.  Place the chicken at an angle against the edge of the plate with its tail in the air.  (This retains moisture because the juices flow down through the breast meat.)  Cover the chicken loosely with foil. Let it rest for at least 10 minutes or up to 30 minutes.  The chicken will continue to cook as it rests.  Reserve the roasted garlic to serve with the chicken.
5.	To prepare a sauce, remove the herbs from the pan and skim as much fat as possible from the pan juices.  Place the roasting pan over medium heat and scrape up any brown bits that cling to the bottom.  Cook for 2 to 3 minutes, scraping and stirring until the liquid is almost caramelized.  Do not let it burn.  Spoon off and discard any excess fat.  Add several tablespoons cold water to deglaze (hot water would cloud the sauce), and bring to a boil.  Reduce the heat to low and simmer until thickened, about 5 minutes.
6.	While the sauce is cooking, carve the chicken and arrange it on a warmed serving platter along with the garlic.
7.	Strain the sauce through a fine-mesh sieve and pour into a sauceboat.  Serve immediately with the chicken and the halved heads of garlic.


----------



## KissTC (Aug 30, 2008)

ChefJune said:


> there's no need to sear the chicken before roasting. I cant imagine what that would really do for the chicken. Try this:
> 
> *Perfect Roast Chicken*
> 
> ...


 
Yeah...right...if you say so...!

A baby chicken...by the way... is a spatchcock.!!

I don't know what one would call a 5 to 6 pound (2.5 kilo) chicken...Maybe one would call it an emu, big turkey, or ostrich.

Black Chef, if you can find a free range 2.5 kilo chicken then go for the above!!!...Cos I aint never seen nor heard of such a bird...!!!

Oh... and PS...Herbalife has enough customers...So if you do happen to find such a bird, go with a more realistic 200 grams (about 1/2 pound) per serve which would give 12 to 15 serves based on above...Not the 4 to 6 as stated!

Or, of course, you could just go with spatchcock, which is baby chicken.


----------



## YT2095 (Aug 30, 2008)

only Bratwurst.
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f14/inverted-bratwursts-41996.html


----------



## pacanis (Aug 30, 2008)

Here's my suggestion for #1  Roasted Garlic Express - White : Target
There was a thread, too, lots of posts on how to roast garlic. Maybe you saw it....

I don't think I can list three things I have trouble cooking. I usually cook the same things, and they come out just fine. If I have trouble cooking something and can't get it right after a few tries, I don't make it again.


----------



## sattie (Aug 30, 2008)

1.  Chicken fried steak
2.  Butter Chicken
3.  Biscuits

Those are the 3 I have not been able to master!


----------



## QSis (Aug 30, 2008)

Well, Kiss the Cook, as entertaining as your post was (really, I did get a huge kick out of it ), we get 5-6 pound roasting chickens all the time here.

ChefJune, your recipe looks wonderful, and I have all those fresh herbs in my garden. And who doesn't love roasted garlic?!

I'm saving that technique for this fall. Thanks!

Oh, three things:

1) grilled steak
2) crispy french fries
3) rice pudding

Lee


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Aug 30, 2008)

Smoke,

That steak secret your looking for is simple...

Seasoned with salt and pepper

and Butter!!!

not sure on how they do it at ruths but its marked on the grill to get the cross hatching and then throw on a sizzle platter (the metal oval thing) topped with butter and cooked to order.


Roasting garlic is a breeze once you do it.  

I take whole cloves peeled and remove the root nub thing.  put in a tin foil pouch, drizzel a decent amount of oil and season with kosher salt

throw in a 300 degree oven on a sheet pan and then give it a toss evey 15 20 minutes.

My issues:

1) Rice: I dont eat it but i can make rice pillaf really good, anything else is a problem

2) confidence: not a food but in a commerical kitchen its a problem for me

3) Bad Self Critic: I always know my food can be better and im never happy with it.  drives the wife nuts.


----------



## Adillo303 (Aug 30, 2008)

1 - Tortillas - Took 4 batches that turned into Dog Biscuits. Finally got 'em dialed in.
2 - Fried Eggs - Love 'em usually end up hard fried, break when turning or runny.
3 - Biscuits have been a problem lately

Lots of Steak info here. As I recall, pan sear and finish in the oven was the "secret" ticket.

Rice - I just keep sampling asit is cooking till I taste what I am after.

Chef June - That chicken sounds out of this world


----------



## pacanis (Aug 30, 2008)

Adillo303 said:


> 2 - Fried Eggs - Love 'em usually end up hard fried, break when turning or runny.


 
Try low heat and setting a pot lid over them. Check often, they will still cook faster than it takes a toaster to make your toast.


----------



## simplicity (Aug 30, 2008)

The one thing that comes to mind is roasted vegetables.  There was a long thread here once.  I read it all.  I tried this and that.  I can't make them like my mother did.


----------



## Constance (Aug 30, 2008)

I can't make homemade bread...can't get it to rise the way it should. I finally just gave up on it and settled for fresh bread from the deli.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Aug 30, 2008)

Biscuits can't make em to save my life. It's so simple but I just don't get it.
Tortillas another one that just escapes me.


----------



## PanchoHambre (Aug 30, 2008)

Rice - I just never manage to get it right especially brown rice
Reducing Pan sauce with wine - usually a disaster sometimes edible never really good
Custard - Always have a hard time gettinig it to set right


----------



## luvs (Aug 30, 2008)

i cannot bake.

-bread
-cake
-cookies


----------



## luvs (Aug 30, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Try low heat and setting a pot lid over them. Check often, they will still cook faster than it takes a toaster to make your toast.


 

or try flipping them. shake your eggs to front of pan, a quick flick of your wrist & a teflon pan.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Aug 30, 2008)

Like JP, I can't make flour tortillas either - and I've spent a lot of time trying.

I have a terrible time with a roast in the oven (uncovered). It always comes out dry with the texture of leather. I can do it in the slow-cooker, but it's not the same flavor.

Fish. I always overcook it.


----------



## Dina (Aug 30, 2008)

Pie crust!  I can't make it round without it breaking and giving me horrible edges.  Although my pies taste good, they look ugly all the time.


----------



## KissTC (Aug 30, 2008)

I am confused again...

Is this a "list three things" or is it a request for help and suggestions? Seems to be a bit of both.

Someone mentioned reducing pan juices with wine. Don't worry about it not tasting any good. IMO using wine like that makes the food "posher" not better! Unless the recipe is specifically a wine sauce recipe, then you are better off using a basic chicken or veal stock for your deglazing and reduction.

This chicken has really got me thinking. The biggest bird I have ever seen that I remember is a size 20 (2 kilo) or if you like 4 1/2 pounds. You are talking a bird about 50% bigger than that...free range!

Sorry, but I cannot believe that. Sure it might happen as a random freak of nature...But to get a bird that large regular enough to sell, must be force fed or steroid or something..not free range!


----------



## buckytom (Aug 30, 2008)

wimpy aussie chickens.


----------



## Alix (Aug 30, 2008)

I routinely get chickens that are 8lbs +. I think the biggest chicken I've ever had was a 13lber. Now THAT was a chicken! Oh, and these are farm chickens, not those wimpy things from the grocery store. 

OK, my three things would be:

1) cream puffs (still haven't got it mudbug) they always turn out like hockey pucks
2) picky appys (haven't got the patience)
3) freaking cream puffs!!


----------



## buckytom (Aug 30, 2008)

lyin' canadian chickens...


----------



## KissTC (Aug 30, 2008)

Yeah...yeah...

Our chooks might only average 3 pounds...But they can drink a ute load of beer on any given Sunday arvo! And still be sober enough to peck ya dunny door down!


----------



## Alix (Aug 30, 2008)

What EVER. I'll take a picture of the next batch I bring in...(just roasted the last one last Sunday). 

And come on...peck down the dunny door? I'd personally be a bit freaked if a chicken came a knocking while I was trying to do my business!


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 30, 2008)

KissTC said:


> Yeah...yeah...
> 
> Our chooks might only average 3 pounds...But they can drink a ute load of beer on any given Sunday arvo! And still be sober enough to peck ya dunny door down!


 

That may be but do they pluck their own feathers and hop into the hot oven for you?


----------



## buckytom (Aug 30, 2008)

gives a whole new meaning to the term pecker, eh?

(i apologize in advance, couldn't resist. zucchini and all put me over the top)


----------



## Alix (Aug 30, 2008)

Aaaand now I need to get a fresh glass of wine cuz most of this one is up my nose. Thanks for the giggles BT.


----------



## PattY1 (Aug 30, 2008)

Dina said:


> Pie crust! I can't make it round without it breaking and giving me horrible edges. Although my pies taste good, they look ugly all the time.


 

Me too. I am just resigned to the fact that I can only make "rustic" looking pies. I sometime brush the top with egg white wash and sprinkle with raw sugar. That helps with the appearance. I found a great recipe for a Candied Pecan topping that is awesome and hides imperfections well.


----------



## Alix (Aug 30, 2008)

PattY1 said:


> Me too. I am just resigned to the fact that I can only make "rustic" looking pies. I sometime brush the top with egg white wash and sprinkle with raw sugar. That helps with the appearance. I found a great recipe for a Candied Pecan topping that is awesome and hides imperfections well.



Do you guys start rolling after you shape your dough into a disc? And roll only from the inside out? That works for me. (got an apple pie in the oven right now as a matter of fact.)


----------



## KissTC (Aug 30, 2008)

The words...
.............................

*I hope your chooks turn into emus *

In the bar there were two blokes arguin', 
And I reckoned any minute now their fists would start to swing. 
The tall one wagged his finger and said a vulgar word, 
And shorty he had hit it and this masterpiece I heard. 

I hope your chooks turn into emus 
And peck your dunny down. 
Peck your dunny down. 
Really go to town. 
I hope your chooks turn into emus. 
Yes, I do, I really do. 
And when they've pecked your dunny down, 
I hope they peck on you. 

The bartender came over and said, 'Hey, shorty, what's all this fuss about? 
You're getting to obstropolis, I'll have to put yous out.' 
The tall bloke's eyes were brimmin' 
And his face was fiery red. 
'He reckons he's me cobber! Did you hear what he just said ? ' 

I hope your chooks turn into emus
And peck your dunny down. 
Peck your dunny down. 
Really go to town. 
I hope your chooks turn into emus. 
Yes, I do, I really do. 
And when they've pecked your dunny down, 
I hope they peck on you. 

I finished off me schooner and walked right out the door. 
I'd watched a strong man cry and couldn't stand it anymore. 
But still the memory lingers through the hubub and the beers. 
Those famous words of shorty's that re-echoed in my ears. 

I hope your chooks turn into emus 
And peck your dunny down. 
Peck your dunny down. 
Really go to town. 
I hope your chooks turn into emus. 
Yes, I do, I really do. 
And when they've pecked your dunny down, 
I hope they peck on, 
Hope they peck on, 
Hope they peck on you.

........................................
Yes...It's a real song!


----------



## PattY1 (Aug 30, 2008)

Alix said:


> Do you guys start rolling after you shape your dough into a disc? And roll only from the inside out? That works for me. (got an apple pie in the oven right now as a matter of fact.)


 

Yep, I just lack the skill I guess.


----------



## Adillo303 (Aug 30, 2008)

Tortillas for those that have trouble.

After using about 3# of flour, I have got Tortillas nailed. At least I think so. Try this.

I think you will like it.

AC


KissTC - From the short time that I have been here, it seems that most here want to help. I think the original question WAS what do you have trouble making. Being the food people that DC'ers are they / we / I try to help. I kind of like it.

AC


----------



## Constance (Aug 30, 2008)

PanchoHambre said:


> Rice - I just never manage to get it right especially brown rice
> Reducing Pan sauce with wine - usually a disaster sometimes edible never really good
> Custard - Always have a hard time gettinig it to set right




Do you wash your rice before you cook it? Dumping off a lot of that starch that coats the outside helps a lot.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Aug 30, 2008)

Dina - I am with you on the pie crust. I finally gave up and use a tart pan. You can patch the pie pastry together if you need to and nobody is the wiser. And tarts are prettier anyway.

JP - I can't seem to get the biscuits right, either. They turn out like hockey pucks. And my sweet husband never fails to tell me how good his mother's biscuits were. When he told me (while eating my flat pancakes) that his mother's were a half inch thick, he never got another pancake from me.

Like alot of you, I struggle with rice. Part of the problem is getting my gas range low enough without the flame going out...I always have ceiling fans going, so if I remember to turn them off while I cook the rice, it turns out better. But then, I am sweating.....


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 30, 2008)

KissTC said:


> Yeah...right...if you say so...!
> 
> A baby chicken...by the way... is a spatchcock.!!
> 
> ...



To the best of my knowledge spatchcock chicken is NOT a baby chicken but the method in which it is cut i.e., backbone removed and layed out flat - you can certainly use a young chicken but that term denotes the way it is cut, not the age...at least around here.  Just like our green onions are your shallots - it may just be a regional difference.  A 5 - 6 lb. chicken is certainly not abnormal.  And June's recipe is spot on!!!!  

Alix, my friend, again, you are not going to believe this but it is TRUE - I make fabulous cream puffs!!!!!  I just taught a co-worker to make the choux pastry to stuff with chicken salad.  I'll talk you through that if you talk me through.........well............everything else about baking!  LOL  And my specialty IS fussy little appys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  We could definitely fill in the gaps for each other!

My 3 things are:

1. Baking - ANYTHING! x 3


----------



## Dina (Aug 30, 2008)

Alix said:


> Do you guys start rolling after you shape your dough into a disc? And roll only from the inside out? That works for me. (got an apple pie in the oven right now as a matter of fact.)


 
Yep Alix. I've tried your crust recipe many times, shape into a disk, roll from the inside out, then it starts to crack on the edges...argh! You just come over and work your expertise in my kitchen dear.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 31, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> To the best of my knowledge spatchcock chicken is NOT a baby chicken but the method in which it is cut i.e., backbone removed and layed out flat - you can certainly use a young chicken but that term denotes the way it is cut, not the age...at least around here.  Just like our green onions are your shallots - it may just be a regional difference.  A 5 - 6 lb. chicken is certainly not abnormal.  And June's recipe is spot on!!!!
> 
> Alix, my friend, again, you are not going to believe this but it is TRUE - I make fabulous cream puffs!!!!!  I just taught a co-worker to make the choux pastry to stuff with chicken salad.  I'll talk you through that if you talk me through.........well............everything else about baking!  LOL  And my specialty IS fussy little appys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  We could definitely fill in the gaps for each other!
> 
> ...



well I'll be barked at...I make a mean cream puff too the rest of it is take your chances..I'm lousy at beef stew, soups, except my french onion and clam chowder...baking heck I'm the worlds best at hockey pucks kadesma


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 31, 2008)

1.  I have the same trouble with pie crusts.

2.  I am too impatient and tend to turn meat and other foods too soon.

3.  Not a specific food, but I sometimes (ok, a lot of times!) have trouble coordinating my foods so that everything is ready to serve at the same time.  I have gotten a lot better, but it is still a problem sometimes.  

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 31, 2008)

kadesma said:


> well I'll be barked at...I make a mean cream puff too the rest of it is take your chances..I'm lousy at beef stew, soups, except my french onion and clam chowder...baking heck I'm the worlds best at hockey pucks kadesma


Yeah, but you're the world's best "salad thinker-upper and maker!!!"  (That is the official cooking term, isn't it?!  LOL).

Barbara


----------



## KissTC (Aug 31, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> To the best of my knowledge spatchcock chicken is NOT a baby chicken but the method in which it is cut i.e., backbone removed and layed out flat - you can certainly use a young chicken but that term denotes the way it is cut, not the age...at least around here. Just like our green onions are your shallots - it may just be a regional difference. A 5 - 6 lb. chicken is certainly not abnormal. And June's recipe is spot on!!!!


 
I am not questioning June's recipe.

Spatchcock IS a baby chicken. The cutting method or style has nothing to do with it...However, it is common for the spine to be removed from spatchcock...but removal of the spine does not make it a spatchcock.

From Wiki - *A spatchcock* is a baby chicken
Spatchcock - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

From another site - young chicken, no more than 6 weeks old.
Where Did The Word Spatchcock Come From?

And that is but only 2 online examples. Actually I don't agree with my second example. Maybe today with forced feeding and steroids etc, a spatchcock could be 6 weeks. But free range, I would say upto 3 months. 

You might be correct though...It might be a regional thing. I do believe that in certain parts a spatchcock is a guinea hen (regardless of age).

Anyway...back to the chicken...Is that 5-6 ponds a live weight or dead prepared weight? I would accept a live weight...But a dead, gutted, plucked ready for shop weight - no way!...Not free range, no way.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 31, 2008)

Geez, the only thing I can think of that I have trouble with is fried eggs - either the yolk or the white breaks when I flip them. I asked DH and he couldn't think of anything, either 

For those having trouble with rice, here's my absolutely fool-proof method:  How do you cook rice?


----------



## GB (Aug 31, 2008)

KissTC said:


> Spatchcock IS a baby chicken. *The cutting method or style has nothing to do with it.*
> From Wiki - *A spatchcock* is a baby chicken
> Spatchcock - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



I guess you did not read your own link that you referenced. Let me point out the relevant part...



> *A spatchcock is* a baby chicken (or game bird) that is prepared for roasting and broiling over a grill/spit, or *a bird that has been cooked after being prepared in this way.*


----------



## GB (Aug 31, 2008)

GotGarlic said:


> For those having trouble with rice, here's my absolutely fool-proof method:  How do you cook rice?



Here is mine


----------



## QSis (Aug 31, 2008)

KissTC said:


> Spatchcock IS a baby chicken. The cutting method or style has nothing to do with it...However, it is common for the spine to be removed from spatchcock...but removal of the spine does not make it a spatchcock.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spatchcock
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, but .....

Kiss, if you read down the whole site in the second link you posted (above), you'll see that most of the definitions do not refer to a baby chicken, but rather to butterflying the bird. 

The reference to Nigella Bites is interesting, where it states, "It has been said that the English will adamantly tell you that the only definition of "spatchcock" is a young chicken, no more than 6 weeks old."  (Nooooo, really??   )

Lee


----------



## texasgirl (Aug 31, 2008)

Believe it or not, the one thing that I just CANNOT get right is fried chicken. My mom always fried hers to perfection in her deep dish pan. I got that same pan and either burned it or it was still raw in the middle. I did everything she told me, but NEVER got it right.


----------



## middie (Aug 31, 2008)

Unless I make it in a slow cooker... I can not make a pot roast. It comes out bone dry and the potatoes never cook.


----------



## college_cook (Aug 31, 2008)

Cool thread-

For those having trouble with tortillas, are you using manteca?

For those with rice trouble, man I wish I could help.  Basmati is almost the only rice I eat anymore and I have to admit, no matter what method I use to cook it has always turned out great.

Smoke King- If you ever decide to give cheesecake another whirl I have a recipe that always been fool-proof for me- It was even good the time I forgot to add the eggs!

Alix- With the cream puffs is it just the pate a choux that your have trouble with?


Here's my list-

Southern style fried chicken: I can do it tempura, with regular and panko bread crumbs, but just cant get that southern-style right,

Most breads, biscuits, pizza crusts- I can't get them to rise, or they have no flavor, too dense, etc.  I have gotten it right a couple of times, but for the life of me I dunno what I did different to make it right!  I still have old reliable though- Jiffy corn bread mix!

Braised Short Ribs:  Almost all of my braises come out great, and while the texture is fine when I make this, the flavor is just muddy; none of my aromatics or spices stand out, they just sort of combine into  "bleh".


----------



## jpmcgrew (Aug 31, 2008)

texasgirl said:


> Believe it or not, the one thing that I just CANNOT get right is fried chicken. My mom always fried hers to perfection in her deep dish pan. I got that same pan and either burned it or it was still raw in the middle. I did everything she told me, but NEVER got it right.


 
I never could either and same went for chicken fried steak. I got to watch some girls from Oklahoma make chicken fried steak they used electric skillets. I went and bought a big one and have had no trouble frying chicken, chicken fried steak etc. I believe my problem was I couldn't get the oil at the right temp on the stove the electric fryer will do it for you it for you. All the years I worked in restaurants you had the deep fryer for these things. I have no interest in using a themometer to check oil temp on stove way to much trouble.


----------



## elaine l (Aug 31, 2008)

For me it's meatloaf (hit or miss), pizza dough and most baked desserts..


----------



## texasgirl (Aug 31, 2008)

jpmcgrew said:


> I never could either and same went for chicken fried steak. I got to watch some girls from Oklahoma make chicken fried steak they used electric skillets. I went and bought a big one and have had no trouble frying chicken, chicken fried steak etc. I believe my problem was I couldn't get the oil at the right temp on the stove the electric fryer will do it for you it for you. All the years I worked in restaurants you had the deep fryer for these things. I have no interest in using a themometer to check oil temp on stove way to much trouble.


 
i never thought about that, thanks jp!


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 31, 2008)

I use my electric skillet for frying chicken also.  It comes out great!  Next time though I am going to use a buttermilk fried chicken recipe I found where the chicken is soaked in buttermilk first.  Can't wait!!!!!  It just has to get cooler first!!


----------



## cookbookie (Aug 31, 2008)

biscuits were a challenge for me until I tried bisquick and enought sour cream to make a dough. kneed for a minute or two , cut , and bake at 350 until golden. they come out light and fluffy and high every time. i have tried every recipe i could find and these are perfect.
 my pork chops are always dry
and i can't make a fine crumbed cake.


----------



## Sedagive (Aug 31, 2008)

Chicken fried steak, fried chicken, and meatloaf.  For the most part, I think it's because I just haven't found the right recipes yet.  I've made fried chicken in a cast iron skillet, a deep fryer, an electric skillet and a regular All-Clad frying pan.  I've tried 10 to 15 different recipes, and I've fried the chicken in everything from peanut oil to lard, to shortening and bacon drippings and it just doesn't taste right.  Yet.  I'll find the right recipes for these 3 eventually.


----------



## Alix (Sep 1, 2008)

The cream puff thing...

No one can understand it. I've had supervision from my mom (who makes the worlds most spectacular cream puffs) and followed her instructions to the T and still...hockey pucks. Even tried them in HER oven...no go. I can make pastry all day everyday, but those blasted cream puffs defeat me. 

Kitchenelf, I suspect if we lived closer together all around us would weigh a LOT more. We'd be splitting the work and making 7 course meals every night with wine matched to each course. You take the appys and half the entrees and I'll do the other half of the entrees and desserts and away we go!

As for the rest of you with the pie crust issues, (Dina, specially you since you use my recipe) When the dough starts to crack as you roll it out, just gently stick the crack back together overlapping the edges a bit and keep rolling. Roll out the bottom crust larger than you need for your pie plate and after you pinch the top and bottom together cut off all the excess dough. My edges always look crappy til I trim it all nice. I use slightly over half the dough for the bottom crust and the rest for the top. I always end up having quite a bit of "leftover" after the trimming. Maybe that is the secret? Not thinking you need to use all the dough for the pie?


----------



## PattY1 (Sep 1, 2008)

Alix said:


> The cream puff thing...
> 
> No one can understand it. I've had supervision from my mom (who makes the worlds most spectacular cream puffs) and followed her instructions to the T and still...hockey pucks. Even tried them in HER oven...no go. I can make pastry all day everyday, but those blasted cream puffs defeat me.
> 
> ...


 

The dough scraps are great rolled out, cut in any shape you desire and brushed with butter, sprinkled with cinnamon and sugar. Bake for about ten minutes. Yum!


----------



## babetoo (Sep 3, 2008)

chiffon cake-pound cake-mashed potatoes                                           babe


----------



## luvs (Sep 3, 2008)

babetoo said:


> chiffon cake-pound cake-mashed potatoes babe


 
goodness, chiffon scares me! too delicate. i'm fine with pound cake, i usedto bake that when i was 10 or so. now i can't bake.

fer great mashed taters, babe, if you own a kitchenaid, thow your cooked, cubed taters in there with milk & lotsa butter. garlic, too, if you like garlic.


----------



## suziquzie (Sep 3, 2008)

I have trouble making anything without making me a drink first!!! 

Ok not trouble but it's more fun!


----------



## pdswife (Sep 3, 2008)

Baking.... I either bake tooooo long or take it out toooo soon because I'm afraid I'll bake it toooo long


----------



## JillyBean (Sep 4, 2008)

1.  Crisps or crumbles.  My MIL and my mom have both tried to tell me how to do it.  I've tried the recipes with flour and with oatmeal.  I've tried using a pastry cutter, a food processor, and my hands.  I've made only three successful crisps in the last three years.

2.  Macaroni and cheese.  Not that I really want to make it a lot, but mine turns out with the texture of lunch counter meatloaf.

3.  Roast beef.  My mom used to make roast beef with Yorkshire pudding and I can't replicate it.  Fine, so I'm in the mountains and that has affected everything that goes in the oven, but I've made allowances for that.  The Yorkshires turn out perfect, the roast is always a solid hunk of dry tasteless brown.


----------



## QSis (Sep 4, 2008)

Jilly, a thermometer with a probe attached to a cable, that allows you to constantly read the meat temp without opening the oven REALLY helps with roasts!  

Polder and Taylor both make them, and they are worth their weight in gold!

Lee


----------



## Jeekinz (Sep 4, 2008)

smoke king said:


> 1) 2) A steak that is as good as the ones they serve at high end restaurants. No matter how good a cut of meat I buy, it always seems to fall short of those at Ruths Chris, etc


 
Everything at Ruth Chris is cooked in butter...everything. You are also probobly comparing a "choice" steak with a "prime" grade steak. Apples and oranges. You could buy choice tenderloin and it wont be as tender or tasty as a prime strip steak.  Go pick up a prime strip steak from a butcher, season WELL, grill it (pan roasted with butter/oil would be best) to medium rare and top it with some Maitre D butter. Voila.

1) Shrimp Scampi - Every recipe I try stinks. Next time I'm gonna just wing it.

2) Beurre Blanc's are hit-or-miss.

3) Japanese stir fry. I had the technique and ingredients down perfectly a few years ago. I picked the brain of a chef at a Japanese Steak House for some tips. Now I lost it.


----------



## Jikoni (Sep 4, 2008)

Baking
Baking
Baking
I never get it right, and I hate measuring stuff that goes into the cake.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 4, 2008)

Jikoni said:


> Baking
> Baking
> Baking
> I never get it right, and I hate measuring stuff that goes into the cake.



Me too!!   Especially a fluffy, airy textured cake, no matter what I do it comes out too dense.  Choux, I love them but I don't think I have the guts to ever try!!

Ah, and whole fish... I can't stand even looking at a dead fish, I hide in the furthest corner of the house while my partner cleans it in the kitchen, and he has to wash up absolutely everything and leave no trace of the carnage by the time I come back in!


----------



## BigDog (Sep 4, 2008)

urmaniac13 said:


> Me too!!   Especially a fluffy, airy textured cake, no matter what I do it comes out too dense.



Me three. When it comes to anything baking, leave me out, EXCEPT Nestle Toll House Chocolate Chip Coookies!

Mt first attempt (long ago) at country fried steak didn't go real well either, but I think I had the heat too high. Never bothered to try again.


----------



## black chef (Sep 8, 2008)

for those having trouble cooking rice;

1. wash the rice 3-4 times until the water runs somewhat clear.
2. drain the final wash off the rice and let it stand for about 15 min.
3.  use 1 cup of rice to 1.5 cups water.
4.  place rice, water, and about 1 T of butter and a pinch of salt to a good "dutch oven" type pot (i use a 3.5 qt tramontina).
5.  bring to a light simmer, stir once, cover and turn the fire way down to low.
6.  let the rice simmer for exactly 20 min. and do NOT uncover the pot.
7.  after 20 min., uncover the pot to release the trapped steam, turn the fire off, and let the rice "rest" for about 5 min.

now, to get back to my original problem, i need advice on TOASTING garlic NOT roasting garlic; the tastes are completely different (to me).

someone, please help me out here...

i know a LOT of vietnamese cooking involves toasting garlic so maybe i need to visit an asian board.  ????

BTW, to learn how to cook the rice, i bought a big bag, and on a rainy day in louisiana (just about every day, it rains), i tried different methods until i got it just right.  i went thru about 75% of the bag using techniques from the web (primarily youtube, google, etc.)


----------



## Sparkly77 (Sep 9, 2008)

Risotto.

I haven't given up hope, but the 3 times I cooked it I wasn't happy with it.  Mine was way too gluggy, despite following the recipe.  I think I may have stirred it too much.


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 9, 2008)

1. Brown gravy
2. Chicken and or poultry gravy
3. white  gravy

whisk the darn stuff and put it in a processor-----season well.......not too many complain but can NOT make it like my grandmother or m-i-l did

I can make pie dough but I don't like to........I've been known to hurl the pastry across the room in a fit of frustration.........


----------



## iizman (Sep 9, 2008)

Beef Rendang!


----------



## LadyCook61 (Sep 9, 2008)

QSis said:


> Jilly, a thermometer with a probe attached to a cable, that allows you to constantly read the meat temp without opening the oven REALLY helps with roasts!
> 
> Polder and Taylor both make them, and they are worth their weight in gold!
> 
> Lee


 
I agree, I have one too.


----------



## toni1948 (Sep 9, 2008)

Stirfrys.  I always overcook my vegetables.

Coconut Cake with pineapple filling from scratch

Yeast breads


----------



## Chopstix (Sep 16, 2008)

black chef said:


> for those having trouble cooking rice;
> 
> now, to get back to my original problem, i need advice on TOASTING garlic NOT roasting garlic; the tastes are completely different (to me).



Blackchef, try to chop up the garlic evenly.  Then deep fry in hot oil over medium-low heat while constantly stirring.  Use heavy-bottomed saucepan.  Strain garlic as soon as it turns light golden brown.  Don't let the garlic turn brown (it only takes seconds!).  Turn strained garlic out onto paper towel to drain.  Sprinkle fine salt over the garlic. 

Good luck.  Tell me how you fare.


----------



## jabbur (Sep 16, 2008)

My three are 
1. Bread - I can't seem to get it right.
2. Fish - can't seem to get seasonings right for good flavor
3. Angelfood cake - doesn't rise well but tastes okay.


----------



## *amy* (Sep 16, 2008)

Sometimes that big Thanksgiving turkey. No prob w roasting a chicken, but the larger the bird, more cooking time involved, buttering, basting & flipping the thing over - then trying to get a bizillion side dishes to all come to the table at the same time. A little tricky.  

Souffles & baking at high altitudes. Love making souffles. Tried making one in a high altitude location, & it would not puff/rise correctly. Don't know how to adjust recipes for high altitudes.

My dream kitchen (saw one on HGTV), had two ovens & a pizza oven... then I could roast a turkey in one, make a souffle or bake in another, & make pizza all at the same time.  (And, there were two dishwashers ;-) )


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 16, 2008)

you guys are stewing over nothing...listen to an ol' grandma here...........you don't need 3 ovens unless you have your heart set on them and have the money...then invite me over.....some of you are in my will..........cause you are going to be in your graves early if you keep at this pace........ why and .what for???


----------



## luvs (Sep 16, 2008)

jabbur, you could try oldbay seasoning/sprinkling of sage powder/garlic powder/seasalt/black pepper, sprinkle over delicate fish, bake, add lemon wedges, yum


----------



## luvs (Sep 16, 2008)

expatgirl said:


> you guys are stewing over nothing...listen to an ol' grandma here...........you don't need 3 ovens unless you have your heart set on them and have the money...then invite me over.....some of you are in my will..........cause you are going to be in your graves early if you keep at this pace........ why and .what for???


 
i don't see stewing posts. i simply am a lousy pastry chef!!! i can't bake. i'm not sweating that.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 16, 2008)

i thought about this, and realized that i am afraid of cooking thai and indian dishes. it's the balance of the blend of spices that i find intimidating, and never seem to get right.


----------



## Zhizara (Sep 16, 2008)

After ruining a pan full of scallops, I just add the garlic after my dish is started or I add them with onions.  I think it's just as good.  I particularly like dried garlic flakes.  They have a huge aroma and the 1/2" flakes look good in a stew or soup, and give you a delicious burst.

I have enough trouble getting brown rice cooked, that I've never tried basmati.  I did find that brown rice works best if you soak it for at least an hour.

Whenever I roast a chicken, I usually butter it and bake.  It always comes out with a beautiful crisp crust.  I've never heard of searing it first. LOL


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 16, 2008)

YT2095 said:


> only Bratwurst.


 
I bet they are sliced long way. Some manufacturers do that. There is a tiny cut, you can't even see it. But when you sart cooking they will split and open up.


----------



## 2belucile (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Adillo303* 

 
_2 - Fried Eggs - Love 'em usually end up hard fried, break when turning or runny._

Try low heat and setting a pot lid over them. Check often, they will still cook faster than it takes a toaster to make your toast.

--Also, before setting the pot lid over them, add to the pan 1 teaspoon of water.
The steam produced will cook the white on the top, and the yolk will still be runny.
you dont have to turn them.


----------



## luvs (Sep 16, 2008)

oh i hate rice pilaf- cooked it daily fer months at school, ghettoracing, ugh.


----------



## LeeAnn (Sep 19, 2008)

I can't think of 3, but I definately can 2!!

1. Fish 
2. Steak


----------



## Leeba (Oct 11, 2008)

*3 Foods I have trouble cooking*

*1.  Mexican rice.  I like the dry, fluffy, pink/orange kind.  Not the reddish wet mass of tasteless glue I end up with. I can cook any other type of rice to perfection - every time.  I have no idea why I cannot make good Mexican rice!  

2.  Homemade puff pastry...I am a patient person but a lot of work is involved and sometimes it won't 'puff' and be all crispy.  I purchase it frozen, instead.

3.  Strudel dough.  I purchase frozen filo dough and use that instead.  I just cannot seem to get the homemade dough thin enough, even if I roll it until I can nearly see through it!*


----------



## AllenOK (Oct 11, 2008)

Mashed potatoes are easy.  I have to make them almost daily at work.  I take Yukon Golds, and steam them for 30 minutes.  Into a mixer bowl with half a pound of butter and some hot milk, season TT w/ S&P.  Start by placing the bowl on the mixer, and attaching the whisk attachment.  As the potatoes mash, pour in some heavy cream until desired consistency is reached.  I make mine rather runny, as they've got to hold for several hours.

Urmaniac, you'd hate to be here after I catch some catfish.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Oct 13, 2008)

There are so many to choose from but the top 3 are fish, pork and gravy. I have never made an edible piece of fish, my pork loin is always dry and my gravy is just plain gross.


----------



## valscookbook (Oct 28, 2008)

baked chicken, fried fish (that doesn't break up), and peach cobbler


----------



## snack_pack85 (Oct 29, 2008)

Dina said:


> Pie crust! I can't make it round without it breaking and giving me horrible edges. Although my pies taste good, they look ugly all the time.


 

For the breaks in the crust, cover any holes with extra pie crust dough cut out in shapes. For example, when I make apple pie I always cover any holes with a maple leaf cut out which I have brushed with a little egg wash to attach on then on the top to brown. As for the edges, have you tried the fork method? Until I learned how to crimp the edges by hand, I always used forks, and remember to cover the edges with foil until the last couple of minutes of baking to keep them from over cooking.


----------



## snack_pack85 (Oct 29, 2008)

Me and fish do NOT get alone, talapia is fine because it's very forgiving. It always comes out well, but cod, or tuna, or salmon- forget it. I never season it right, or it's near raw in the middle and charred on the outside.

Homemade french fries. Either too soggy and oily or rock hard in the middle. I've tried deep frying, AND baking..nothing

the last is anything breaded. My breading for pork chops, egg plant parmesean etc. always cooks off into the pan when I make it. I dunk everything in eggs and milk then the breading of flour or bread crumbs and no matter what, I end up with an ugly, unbreaded product and lots of crumbs in the bottom of my pan....


----------



## GB (Oct 29, 2008)

snack_pack85 said:


> it's near raw in the middle and charred on the outside.


Sounds like you have the heat way too high. Try a much lower heat setting.



snack_pack85 said:


> Homemade french fries. Either too soggy and oily or rock hard in the middle. I've tried deep frying, AND baking..nothing


When you fry then do you use the double fry method? This is where you fry them first at a lower temp. This is to cook the potato on the inside. Then you drain them and bring the oil temp up higher and fry them a second time to crisp up the outside.


----------



## AllenOK (Oct 29, 2008)

snack_pack85 said:


> anything breaded. My breading for pork chops, egg plant parmesean etc. always cooks off into the pan when I make it. I dunk everything in eggs and milk then the breading of flour or bread crumbs and no matter what, I end up with an ugly, unbreaded product and lots of crumbs in the bottom of my pan....



Do you dredge the item being fried in flour first, then egg wash, then the final breading product (cracker crumbs, flour, cornmeal, panko, a mix of any of these, etc.)?

I fry on a regular basis at work, and rarely have a problem with my breading coming off.


----------



## B'sgirl (Oct 29, 2008)

Pork chops (except for my yummy herbed pork chops). But I usually burn the outside. I let DH cook the pork chops. 

I can't think of anything else that gives me trouble at the moment, but I know there are other things.


----------



## Jeekinz (Oct 29, 2008)

B'sgirl said:


> Pork chops (except for my yummy herbed pork chops). But I usually burn the outside. I let DH cook the pork chops.
> 
> I can't think of anything else that gives me trouble at the moment, but I know there are other things.


 
For extra thick chops: If you're just cooking them in a pan, once the outside get's a little color on it add a little chicken broth and cover it over medium heat.  This adds moisture to the longer cook time so you don't burn or dry out the chops.

I remove pork when it just feels firm with the poke test, cover with foil and let rest, and wind up with juicy chops.


----------



## africhef (Oct 29, 2008)

pumpernickel bread it is always way to dense


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Oct 29, 2008)

1. Boiling water! I always get impatient and walk away and come back to find it boiled all over the stove.

2. Making toast, I always burn it. I desperately need a new toaster. The dial for setting it darker and lighter is broken.

3. Making gravy from those little instant packages. I use those on a whim once in a while and can never get the stuff to mix right. It always comes out lumpy and runny.


----------



## B'sgirl (Oct 29, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> For extra thick chops: If you're just cooking them in a pan, once the outside get's a little color on it add a little chicken broth and cover it over medium heat.  This adds moisture to the longer cook time so you don't burn or dry out the chops.
> 
> I remove pork when it just feels firm with the poke test, cover with foil and let rest, and wind up with juicy chops.



Thanks! That helps a lot!


----------



## BrazenAmateur (Oct 29, 2008)

1.) Pan-seared or pan-roasted anything.  It always sticks or smokes too much.  Unfortunately, I can't use the heat I should because of my awfully subpar exhaust fan, and so I've largely given up on this endeavor until I procure a grill and can do it outside on the grill's extra burner with a cast iron pan.

2.) Maki Sushi.  Always tastes fine but looks like hell, and I'm using a GOOD SHARP Global sushi knife with the requisite single-sided edge.  Not sure why I suck at this so much, but I undeniably suck.  The rolling kills me.  I also wuss out and make my nigiri and Musubi with a mold.  I know, I'm a pansy.

3.) Stir Fry.  I just can't get it to taste the way I want it to taste.  It probably doesn't help that I don't own a wok, I probably have the heat too low, and I'm adhoc-ing many of the ingredients, but I can't even get it CLOSE.  Chinese cooking is my "next big thing" I want to get good at, but so far I'm falling on my face with it.


----------



## AuntieV (Oct 30, 2008)

1. Pasta...Not a real problem but I hate to cook it. I have no idea why but I catch myself avoiding recipes with pasta just because I hate to cook it.

2. Macaroni Salad... Mine never tastes as good as others. 

3. Yeast Breads/Pie Dough...I think I work the dough too much so I stick to crumb crusts and quick breads.

For a moist chicken or turkey try baking it with the breast down. I will flip the bird over for the last 15-20 minutes and baste with pan drippings and up the temp to 375-400 This gives a nice brown skin that is not dried out.


----------



## Lytle (Nov 9, 2008)

At first I was having a hell of a time making bread. It always turned out good but I'd often have my chef instructor telling me little things I wasn't doing quite right. I know he just wanted me to get to know everything, but I'm a person who feels like I should be able to do things right the first time. I hate when I don't, and steps 4-7 in the 12 steps of baking were really frustrating me. I got it mostly down now, but by that I just mean I know when I'm doing something wrong, and even though it always turns out good I still need to get better at the kneading and makeup of breads.

Getting rice to be el dante can be a little tricky sometimes. I'm getting more consistent but sometimes there's that couple seconds too long I leave it on and it went a little past where I wanted it.

Butchering a pork loin is the one thing that frustrated the hell out of me in all the things I've butchered so far. I had 2 school days to have a crack at it over my 2 rotations in butchery, and got to do 3 or 4 loins both times, but never did it as well as I thought I could when I first started. I really need to practice them more. Chicken also gave me trouble at first just because of the texture of the meat compared to others and all the small bones, I needed to know the 8 cut, supreme, and how to debone. I got them all down now.


----------



## shannon in KS (Nov 9, 2008)

pie crust, fried potatoes, pan-fried chicken... I can wow the world with my deep-fried chicken, but cannot, for the life of me, fry chicken in a frying pan.


----------

